# Western safety stirrups?



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I looked at those breakaway stirrups once but the price really put me off. You might keep a look out on ebay for a cheaper price. I have tapederos on my saddle that keep my foot from slipping all the way through I think that helps a lot.


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

what do you need safety stirrups for? Just wondering because western is about the easiest thing to ride in....


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I think she is asking about the breakaway's that will break away from the saddle if you fall off so you won't be dragged. They are built on a cam sort of thing that releases the stirrup. They are expensive but I can see their advantages.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

How easy to ride depends on horse really, not on discipline. Some are great bareback. Other even if you tie yourself with rope to the saddle are not that easy to stay on. :lol: I heard people had problems with breakaway stirrups, but I never tried myself. And yes, the price.... :roll:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I think the tapederos work just as well at a third of the cost. I was sitting in the dentist today  reading my horsey magazine and there was an article on them and how they prevent the foot from getting caught. I know I love mine.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Vidaloco, are those the things that go on the front of the stirrup (sort of blocking it) so you can only put your foot in so far. My six year old sister's kiddy saddle has those and I think they are a fabulous safety mechanism and so cute on such a little saddle. Of course personally I think they would drive me batty. I like to trail ride with my legs hanging out of the stirrups most of the time anyway - bad me 

Jr, I would be careful in presuming what is easy in riding and what is not - it was not the case here, but you don't want to accidentally hurt someone's feelings about their riding ability


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Yes but I'm sure they are a little differnt (bigger) than a kids :lol: 
I ordered my saddle with them after catching a large limb through a stirrup and about breaking my leg. Mine is a Paso Spanish style saddle I know they are more popular on the mex/spanish saddles.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Vida, how you attach those? Or they come with stirrups kinda 'built in" already?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Kitten, yes they are all one piece and attach just like any other stirrup. Here are some of the cheaper ones I have found. These don't have a full floor which I prefer. but the price isn't bad.
http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=30e08042-7b6a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5 Just google tapaderos there are all types fancy and plain expensive and reasonable. 

taken from cowboyway.com: 
Hooded stirrups, also called tapaderos (or "taps") are stirrups that have a hood over the front of the stirrup that covers the front part of the rider's foot. Hooded stirrups serve several purposes: They deflect brush to help keep the rider's foot from being pulled loose from the stirrup, while also preventing the foot from being stabbed with cacti or thorns; they provide protection from weather, including to help provide extra warmth in cold weather; and they prevent the rider's foot from going through the stirrup, helping to avoid potentially serious accidents.

While riders of all types sometimes ride with hooded stirrups, they are particularly favored among working cowboys, people that ride in cold conditions, and trail riders. They are also frequently used with young riders, as many parents and riding instructors feel they are an essential safety precaution.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Interesting. Thanks! I've seen before on trails, but I always thought it's just for rider to look cool. Stupid me!


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I am a fan of tapederos. As far as safety stirrups? Those scare me and for a good reason. My friend was riding one and her horse on the trail and she spooked and did a kind of running buck and for some ungodly reason the stirrups released and she went flying off her horse and was injured. 

Since that happened I've been freaked out by the, as for tapederos? They're my best friend next to my horse of course. :lol:


----------



## Adventures (May 2, 2008)

*Hooded stirrups*

If you want to save money and still get the protection of tapederos then just look up *"hooded Stirrups"*. You can get quality ones starting at about *$35 *(US) and up. I use some that I got from a Canadian outfitter. They come in neck sizes from 1 to 3 inches and work well on western saddles. They also come in about four or five colors.

Hope this is of some help.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I think they are good for maybe the trails, because if you were to fall off you wouldn't get dragged & cut on branches or bushes lol. :lol:


----------



## dinglehead (Nov 16, 2007)

horse.com sells them for around $70 I think


----------



## ponycrony (May 16, 2008)

These are not as authentic western-looking or as cool as the tapaderos that Vidaloco posted, but EZ Ride stirrups with a cage work well too. http://loristack.com/ez.htm


----------



## JANET (Nov 5, 2008)

I have E-Z stirrups and I love them.


----------



## Jimmie Simmons (Jul 8, 2009)

*Western Safety Stirrups:*
I am amazed that none of you have heard of the "Sidestep Safety Stirrups". They are the only stirrups that has ever been designed with so many safety and comfort features rolled into one without break-a-way parts. These are awsome for long hours in the saddle, especially for trail riding. They are being sold for $50 off regular price right now.
Type "Sidestep Safety Stirrups" in your search engine, and it will take right to them. If you try these out for a couple of weeks, you will never go to another stirrup.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I personally wouldn't like something like yall are mentioning. That seems way too bulky for me.

In my stirrups(on my barrel saddle) there is this squishy part on the part of the stirrup where you put your foot, and it keeps my feet in the same position when I am running barrels. It is barely noticeable until you lift up your foot and see that little black thing there.

I don't know if this is helpful, BUT I thought I would post anyways.


----------



## Jimmie Simmons (Jul 8, 2009)

funnygal said:


> Can anyone recommend any western safety stirrups? I got a western saddle for trail riding. I know there are some out there that cost $320 :shock: but that's a little high for me! :lol: I want cheap and effective!! Thanks!


*I'm new to this and just wanted to see if you read my reply at #18?*
*THANKS . . .*

*Western Safety Stirrups:
*I am amazed that none of you have heard of the "Sidestep Safety Stirrups". They are the only stirrups that has ever been designed with so many safety and comfort features rolled into one without break-a-way parts. These are awsome for long hours in the saddle, especially for trail riding. They are being sold for $50 off regular price right now.
Type "Sidestep Safety Stirrups" in your search engine, and it will take right to them. If you try these out for a couple of weeks, you will never go to another stirrup.


----------

